# LASS 2.5 still a good late 2018 buy?



## augustfay (Dec 2, 2018)

Hello I’m new here so sorry if I’m posting this in the wrong place, just let me know and I’ll delete it.

The title basically says it all. I’m looking for my first _premium_ string library and my composition teacher AND my orchestration teacher have both kind of put me on to LASS. I’ve been doing extensive and obsessive online research on string libraries for the past week. I’m literally losing sleep over this as the bf deal seems to still be active (at the time of this post) and I do want to utilize it otherwise this is simply out of my budget. If the deal is still going in the morning I’ll assume it’ll be gone by Monday.

I’ve read some talk on these forums of an impending LASS 3 release, and I suppose this is what is making me the most hesitant. I don’t want to pay for a library that is many years old with a premium price tag of a “best” in class, when there is the possibility that 3 could be released immediately after. Are LASS version upgrade prices generally expensive? Or are there any specifics I should know beforehand about upgrading? I know there is no way to tell what 3 may cost but perhaps it would still be in my best interest to make this purchase now at the bf sale price and then upgrade later? Anyone care to shed some light on this? I would appreciate any advice. If I were to pull the trigger I would buy the LS bundle as well.


*(Below is some more background ramblings, but nothing necessary to read in order to answer my main question!)*
Initially I had planned on getting Albion One. I then realized that it was more of broad lush reverby patches and sections, not individual instruments as I had previously gathered from the “everything you need to score movies!” description. The larger premium Spitfire libraries all seem great but over a grand and too pricy for me right now. I was also considering Berlin but was turned off from their strings because of the baked reverb sound as well as some other things. VSL SE1 was another option and I like their stuff, but I thought it was too limiting with what articulations it includes, how it is kind of just a gateway into the VSL ecosystem with endless upgrades, and something I would eventually upgrade anyway. Probably better to save now and buy a premium full Vienna library one day when I can afford that without taking out a loan. I like the Friedlander Violin but already missed the sale on that. I like the ability to control vibrato. Seems like LASS doesn’t have as much control there but what can you do. SWAM also seems very cool but I don't know enough about it. CSS seems to cover some good ground that LASS doesn’t and therefore also a very good buy, but I really like the dry sounds that LASS seems to feature most and the idea of having lot of flexibility. I want that as a first big string library. I am a classical composer who is now studying scoring for media and I like to tweak things. I prefer libraries that I could build up from scratch rather than simply pressing a key to get a big pre-recorded phrase. Although I definitely would like to have some 8dios or Albions and Symphobias down the line for those modern lush sounds, it’s just not economical at all to get them now as I want to get a premium library (or two) for each section of the orchestra first. I’ve decided I want LASS a lot, unless someone can change my mind or convince me that CSS is superior… I’m really just worried about wasting money if LASS will be updated soon. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi there

I was in a very similar position as yours. I wanted to make sure that my purchase to 2.5 is an investment for the anticipated LASS 3. So here's what I asked Audiobro and this is how they responded. From their reply I understand that buying 2.5 shouldn't be a waste of money. I assume that there should be at least some sort of an upgrade path depending on what LASS version you own.

Would be good to hear from @Thonex as well just for more comfort.
-----------
_Hi
I asked the below question to Andrew K on Vi-control forum but appreciate that he's a busy guy. So appreciate your kind advice. Also can you advise when will the spring sale will end. Thanks
"Quick question:
-Is LASS 3 gonna be a new library?
-Or is it rather an update to 2.5?

I'm just thinking if it's a good move to purchase 2.5 now that it's on sale and then upgrade to LASS 3"

Or just save for LASS 3 if it will be a new library
_________
Hello there,

I can’t share much in the way of details yet regarding a future LASS release - but there’s no reason not to purchase LASS now and make use of it in the meantime! 

The Spring sale is ongoing and we haven’t announced an end date yet… but if you miss the sale feel free to shoot us an email and we’ll get you the sale price.

Hope that helps.

------------------_


----------



## Vik (Dec 2, 2018)

augustfay said:


> I’ve decided I want LASS a lot, unless someone can change my mind or convince me that CSS is superior… I’m really just worried about wasting money if LASS will be updated soon.


I don't have LASS so I have no comments about what to choose, but Audiobro probably still has the upgrade policy I believe they always had: if you upgrade to something new and better, you pay the difference in price plus a $50 upgrade fee. OTOH, if there won't be any LASS3 but a totally new product from them, I don't know how this will turn out. If you send them an email, I'm sure they can tell you what you will have to pay when LASS3 is released.


----------



## kavinsky (Dec 2, 2018)

I woudn't buy it now
as groundbreaking as it was in 2010, right now theres lots of better options for the price.
it sounds really good and has that dry characted not many people offer these days, but lacks some detail of its modern competitiors. (RR count, mic positions, etc)


----------



## Jaap (Dec 2, 2018)

If you like the sound, then go for it I would say. I bought it when it was released and still is one of my favorite libraries up till today and I use CSS and Hollywood Strings beside it. CSS is great and on some occasions I use it more, but thats only because it requires that more "lush" sound.
The great thing about LASS is of course still its divisi, you get working ensemble patches, you get a bone dry library, but also some good settings to give it a colour and space. You can tweak it to your own needs in the way you set it up with the ARC. The Auto Arranger is a great tool. I love the portemento control on it. You basically get as well a solo string library with it, though I only use the viola and cello as solo instruments to be honest. I don't like the solo violin that much as solo instrument.

You can use it for so many styles. From intimate chamber music till use in trailer music and everything in between.

For me LASS has not aged. I can't remember anymore if I had to pay for an upgrade to version 2, but the fact that I don't remember says that if it was so, that it was nothing spectecular.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 2, 2018)

Buy if you like the sound! Maybe start with LASS lite though? 

Btw, you really have to ride the modwheel pretty low with LASS, otherwise it will sound pretty harsh. The flip side to that is that it can cut through any mix.


----------



## JT (Dec 2, 2018)

I wouldn't purchase anything for a few weeks, Christmas sales are coming. I have LASS but rarely use it now. Other libraries have many more articulations which is important to me.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 2, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> Buy if you like the sound! Maybe start with LASS lite though?
> 
> Btw, you really have to ride the modwheel pretty low with LASS, otherwise it will sound pretty harsh. The flip side to that is that it can cut through any mix.



LASS Lite is a toughy ….. since for me it would be strong 'stepping stone' to LASS Full 2.5. Maybe if I had more confidence it is 'solid' standalone purchase at current $209. ??? 

LASS 3 maybe coming, but recent Brass announcement seems to portend a more distant release ...

Would truly benefit from strong support for LASS Lite … as it is. I think it now has some limited 2.5 enhancements … yes ?


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 2, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> LASS Lite is a toughy ….. since for me it would be strong 'stepping stone' to LASS Full 2.5. Maybe if I had more confidence it is 'solid' standalone purchase at current $209. ???
> 
> LASS 3 maybe coming, but recent Brass announcement seems to portend a more distant release ...
> 
> Would truly benefit from strong support for LASS Lite … as it is. I think it now has some limited 2.5 enhancements … yes ?


I definitely think it's a solid choice for the current sale price. Then again, i think the most important deciding factor is if you love the sound or not.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 2, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> I definitely think it's a solid choice for the current sale price. Then again, i think the most important deciding factor is if you love the sound or not.



Ha ! ..... I do like the sound .....
but for $69. more there is Genesis. (maybe I can live with the 'scattered' Strings libs I have for a bit longer )  Sorry to digress ...


----------



## augustfay (Dec 2, 2018)

Thank you for the replies everybody! Though I am still conflicted .



Batrawi said:


> Hi there
> 
> I was in a very similar position as yours. I wanted to make sure that my purchase to 2.5 is an investment for the anticipated LASS 3. So here's what I asked Audiobro and this is how they responded. From their reply I understand that buying 2.5 shouldn't be a waste of money. I assume that there should be at least some sort of an upgrade path depending on what LASS version you own.
> 
> ...



So did you end up making the purchase? Haha. I appreciate this, you managed to ask everything I did in fewer words. I'm still seeking that extra comfort though, wish they could just give us a _little_ more.



Vik said:


> OTOH, if there won't be any LASS3 but a totally new product from them, I don't know how this will turn out. If you send them an email, I'm sure they can tell you what you will have to pay when LASS3 is released.



Now I'm worried about an entirely new product release haha. Perhaps I will email them directly.



kavinsky said:


> I woudn't buy it now
> as groundbreaking as it was in 2010, right now theres lots of better options for the price.
> it sounds really good and has that dry characted not many people offer these days, but lacks some detail of its modern competitiors. (RR count, mic positions, etc)



I mean there have been some updates since the original release but yeah it makes me nervous how old it is now. If this was any other type of software there would be no question not to buy something that old, but sample libraries are a different animal.
According to you, what are some better options with the features you listed?



JT said:


> I wouldn't purchase anything for a few weeks, Christmas sales are coming. I have LASS but rarely use it now. Other libraries have many more articulations which is important to me.



I can't imagine that a Christmas sale would be better than the Black Friday. No?


----------



## AlexRuger (Dec 2, 2018)

It's been my main library for ages and I can't see that changing, so I'll always give buying LASS an emphatic yes. However, I tend to be the black sheep on that one, so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Dec 2, 2018)

It is one of the few libraries with distinct divisi sections in separate patches. If you want to write for strings in a realistic traditional way, LASS is the the way to go.
Aside of that I do think it holds up very well in terms of sound and articulations. the ARC is cumbersome and tedious to work with - so I have resorted to using individual patches, but other than that I think it is still great. Looking forward to LASS 3!


----------



## Batrawi (Dec 2, 2018)

augustfay said:


> So did you end up making the purchase?


Yes as soon as I saw that response(hint?) from them...Either ways it IS a great library afterall IMO so...nothing really to lose


----------



## AlexRuger (Dec 2, 2018)

Wunderhorn said:


> It is one of the few libraries with distinct divisi sections in separate patches. If you want to write for strings in a realistic traditional way, LASS is the the way to go.
> Aside of that I do think it holds up very well in terms of sound and articulations. the ARC is cumbersome and tedious to work with - so I have resorted to using individual patches, but other than that I think it is still great. Looking forward to LASS 3!



I feel the same way. I straight up can _not _write for strings effectively if I can't do true divisi. LASS is always the basis, and other libraries are used to beef up the sound as needed (except for rare times when a particular library's sound is really really needed).

And yeah, not a fan of ARC, but then again I've never been a fan of keyswitches or anything. Individual patches is always the preferred way to go, especially for LASS.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 2, 2018)

AlexRuger said:


> I feel the same way. I straight up can _not _write for strings effectively if I can't do true divisi. LASS is always the basis, and other libraries are used to beef up the sound as needed (except for rare times when a particular library's sound is really really needed).
> 
> And yeah, not a fan of ARC, but then again I've never been a fan of keyswitches or anything. Individual patches is always the preferred way to go, especially for LASS.



Absolutely KNOW I don't get DIVISI with LASS _Lite_, but assume I can get a true experience of 'individual patches' as you emphasize ?


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes. Yes. It's so worth it. It's one of the only libraries with that type of divisi and it has character without being overwhelming. I don't think age has as much to do with the modern class of libraries. If they're well programmed, there have been very few revolutionary advancements in ensemble libraries for like a decade now.



AlexRuger said:


> It's been my main library for ages and I can't see that changing, so I'll always give buying LASS an emphatic yes. However, I tend to be the black sheep on that one, so take that with a grain of salt.



Huh. I'm pretty sure we're friends now lol!


----------



## andrelafosse (Dec 2, 2018)

I picked up LASS Lite for my first "serious" string library for Black Friday last week. I'm by no means an expert, but here's a few thoughts...

- First and foremost, it's been a really long time since I enjoyed a new plugin/instrument this much. That's a very subjective evaluation, and your milage may vary, etc, but I've found it really easy to get lost in this.

- I wanted a "bread and butter" library that could handle general string duties. Not a ton of exotic articulations, it's true, but the sound across different articulations and instruments is very consistent.

- I have a really old computer, so I was looking for libraries with reasonably small footprints. I've had no trouble at all running multiple instances for different orchestral sections; it seems super efficient.

- The ostinato/sequencer programmer and velocity attenuator is ridiculously fun, and more importantly sounds great.

- There's a lot more to it than is initially apparent: the sustained articulations have a lot of options for different legato transitions (and it can get very fast, if need be), crossfading from vibrato to no vibrato, using CC's to fine-tune the length of staccato and spiccato, detailed maps for altering tuning, etc.

- I personally really like the dry sound, and I've had great results using third-party reverbs like Space Designer or Valhalla to get more ambience and lushness happening. Do spend some time checking out walkthroughs on YouTube, however, because the core sound you hear there is what you're going to get.

Again, YMMV etc, but I've been really happy with the purchase since I made it. My upgrading to LASS Full will depend on budget, actual need, etc... but in the meantime, I'm really delighted with it.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 2, 2018)

andrelafosse said:


> I picked up LASS Lite for my first "serious" string library for Black Friday last week. I'm by no means an expert, but here's a few thoughts... ***********-
> 
> - There's a lot more to it than is initially apparent: the sustained articulations have a lot of options for different legato transitions (and it can get very fast, if need be), crossfading from vibrato to no vibrato, using CC's to fine-tune the length of staccato and spiccato, detailed maps for altering tuning, etc.
> 
> ...




Thanks for focused Post which hit many key points for personal interests. 
I will recheck YouTube again, as earlier choices had other instruments and were not as helpful as hoped …..

Regards


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Dec 2, 2018)

If you are a composer that is writing more than spiccatos and long notes on strings you can't go wrong with LASS.
It is not a library designed to sound lyrical but it is great for fast and aggressive passages.
It is the oldest string library in my template and it will remain there for a very long time I guess.
I just wouldn't buy the lite version. Go full and get all the benefits it offers.


----------



## AlexRuger (Dec 2, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Absolutely KNOW I don't get DIVISI with LASS _Lite_, but assume I can get a true experience of 'individual patches' as you emphasize ?


No idea about Lite, sorry. Never used it.


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 2, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Absolutely KNOW I don't get DIVISI with LASS _Lite_, but assume I can get a true experience of 'individual patches' as you emphasize ?



Yes and no. Lite does not include the ARC. That means you don't get access to the stage and color which gives you some amazing sounding color profiles. You also don't get the custom keyswitching. The only other major feature I can think of that's excluded from the ARC is the ability to control essentially any parameter in bulk across all sections in one go. This isn't that big a deal with LITE where you'd realistically only have five sections, but it could still be a time saver. 

Aside from the stage positioning and color profiles, you get identical patches that work in identical ways.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 2, 2018)

*


Casiquire said:



Yes and no. Lite does not include the ARC. That means you don't get access to the stage and color which gives you some amazing sounding color profiles. You also don't get the custom keyswitching. *********
Aside from the stage positioning and color profiles, you get identical patches that work in identical ways.

Click to expand...

*OK …. important to set expectations correctly.
_
I did see this paragraph after the LASS 2.5 /Lite 2 Update: _
" However, we did add _a taste_ of our new Color technology to LASS Lite. There is a new “Color” button that lets you use our Bat Man Color profile. Pre-programmed Multis are included so you can simply load them up and play!! "

I'm good to go now, and ok whether Upgrading later or not.

THX


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 2, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> OK …. important to set expectations correctly.
> _
> I did see this paragraph after the LASS 2.5 /Lite 2 Update: _
> " However, we did add _a taste_ of our new Color technology to LASS Lite. There is a new “Color” button that lets you use our Bat Man Color profile. Pre-programmed Multis are included so you can simply load them up and play!! "
> ...



Of course, I use it constantly and am more than happy to help anybody who needs. That Batman profile is gorgeous by the way! Now it won't hit the same intense high dynamics as the un-affected library, but that's how the colors work. They effectively mimic particular movie sounds.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 3, 2018)

LASS light is not compatible with the full library (different Kontakt serials). So if you want to upgrade some day your existing songs are stuck until you reload everything. I bought it one day to be compatible to a collaboration project with others using the full version but I could upgrade easily when I asked Audiobro.
LASS is still a good library. Needs some eq cuts for my taste (-5dB at 2KHz) but it's flexible. I like to tweak things to my workflow and it works with LASS better than with a lot of newer libraries (i.e. light detuning the A/B/C sections to geht a more lush sound, setting the portamento velocity, vib/non-vib crossfase CC etc). And for punchy shorts there's nothing better.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 3, 2018)

I very much like the legato as well.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 3, 2018)

Yes. Very good.


----------



## augustfay (Dec 3, 2018)

I took the plunge guys! Thank you all for your input. Just the first step for me (minus Kontakt and the ew libraries) in this journey.

I reached out to Audiobro with my concerns and they gave me some reassurance. I'd feel weird posting a private email conversation without the other persons explicit permission... but taking advantage of the sale now seems to be a good call rather than paying the full price down the line (and not having LASS at all in the meantime). 
Not really anything we all didn't know, but it was nice to hear it from the man himself! 

I'm guessing it will be a little while before the next LASS is released as they seem to be pretty focused on the MSB, which looks awesome! 

Cheers,


----------



## LHall (Dec 3, 2018)

You won't regret getting LASS. I've had it since it came out and I'm always finding new ways of using it. I've bought a few other string libraries hoping to up the game and I always come back to LASS once I play with the new wannabe. 

Here's what I did: I set up the ARC to create the keyswitch articulations the way I want (although 90% of the time I'm simply using the legato sustains). I don't use the Stage and Color - but that's just my preference and it's great. Once you set up one instrument in the ARC and save it, then just pull the next instrument into each slot and save that. Then I saved them all as channel strips in Logic. So now, when I need to add strings to something it takes me just a minute or two to pull all 13 sections into a project (I seldom use divisi basses). 

Add some EW Spaces II and it's great. If you do any jazz you should also get the sordino library without hesitation. Lush!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 3, 2018)

Saxer said:


> LASS light is not compatible with the full library (different Kontakt serials). So if you want to upgrade some day your existing songs are stuck until you reload everything. I bought it one day to be compatible to a collaboration project with others using the full version but I could upgrade easily when I asked Audiobro.
> LASS is still a good library. Needs some eq cuts for my taste (-5dB at 2KHz) but it's flexible. I like to tweak things to my workflow and it works with LASS better than with a lot of newer libraries (i.e. light detuning the A/B/C sections to geht a more lush sound, setting the portamento velocity, vib/non-vib crossfase CC etc). And for punchy shorts there's nothing better.



This is really a key point for me to understand !! I asked Audiobro once sbout this and the reply was a bit confusing (_for me_).

I run (2) PC(s) Win10 Pro /Reaper DAW(s) and also use a laptop at times. 
I thought to purchase Full and Lite, to have a smaller footprint on one system. 
I asked if I could move specific Full folders to Lite when desired.

Here is the response: 
" I_ wouldn’t recommend this. You may be able to get things loading between the computers somewhat - but I would strongly urge you to use the same library on both - just to save you a lot of time and energy. _" 

@ Saxer ...... can you help me understand why I could not move content as I was hoping ?

Not a deal breaker, but seemed like a useful idea ....


----------



## Saxer (Dec 3, 2018)

If you have the Light version and save a song and try to open it on another system with the full version only it doesn't open. Lass light is looking for Lass light samples and the full version is looking for the full version samples... no matter that is sounds exactly the same (except the extra content of the full version).
If you have the full version you don't need the light. Just don't use A/B-stacks but the mixed version on your smaller system. Then the only difference to the light version is the needed HD space but even the full version doesn't need a lot of space compared to newer libraries.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 4, 2018)

Saxer said:


> If you have the Light version and save a song and try to open it on another system with the full version only it doesn't open. Lass light is looking for Lass light samples and the full version is looking for the full version samples... no matter that is sounds exactly the same (except the extra content of the full version).
> If you have the full version you don't need the light. Just don't use A/B-stacks but the mixed version on your smaller system. Then the only difference to the light version is the needed HD space but even the full version doesn't need a lot of space compared to newer libraries.



Exactly the explanation I need. ( _Lite will not open Full samples_ ). 
You make a solid point about Full ( @ ~16.5GB ) being quite small by comparison. 

Sorry to have been tedious, but this has saved wasted time and effort, and is much appreciated. 
Regards


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 4, 2018)

sostenuto said:


> Exactly the explanation I need. ( _Lite will not open Full samples_ ).
> You make a solid point about Full ( @ ~16.5GB ) being quite small by comparison.
> 
> Sorry to have been tedious, but this has saved wasted time and effort, and is much appreciated.
> Regards



While that is a bit of a pain and I had that same growing pain when upgrading, it's not terribly difficult to just swap in the same patch in the full version, and it doesn't use up a ton of hard drive space to just keep both libraries.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 8, 2018)

I made a video showing how I want my LASS to sound 
In this video I showcase my mix of LA Scoring Strings. LASS comes from Kontakt completely dry. I use EQ, IRs etc to make it sound how I want it to sound. I also like how well it blends with my Spitfire Audio samples.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 8, 2018)

Ryan said:


> I made a video showing how I want my LASS to sound
> In this video I showcase my mix of LA Scoring Strings. LASS comes from Kontakt completely dry. I use EQ, IRs etc to make it sound how I want it to sound. I also like how well it blends with my Spitfire Audio samples.



Sounds really good!


----------



## ka00 (Dec 25, 2018)

I was fully planning to buy HZS today with a 40% discount code on the way.

But after listening to demos and reviews all day, in an unexpected, Apples to Oranges move, bought LASS 2.5 Full instead.

Love the demos on the AudioBro website and hoping I can learn how to get the kind of realism I’m hearing there.

My main string library is CSS but I’m hoping LASS will have comparable legato realism with less intense vibrato (my only real complaint about CSS).


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 25, 2018)

LASS was my first strings library (influenced by this site, who else), but I never pull it up now. It is not as immediate to use as Spitfire or Cinematic Strings. I also don't think it sounds particularly good without a fair amount of tweaking. If I had to do it all again, I would spend my money on Spitfire or CSS.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 25, 2018)

CSS is the king of rebowed legato. I might like other libraries sonically - but man, wish I could just have alex script the legato for all of the string libraries XD


----------



## CT (Dec 25, 2018)

Stop it, guys. I had just calmed my chronic LASS GAS, at least until 2019, and then this got bumped.


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 25, 2018)

miket said:


> Stop it, guys. I had just calmed my chronic LASS GAS, at least until 2019, and then this got bumped.



C'mon Andrew !!! The *smallest lil' incentive* since BlkFri will likely push many off the fence. 
Me included! Max GAS ! HELP !!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 25, 2018)

Protip: there is a trackdown IR in altiverb


----------

